# Sabai's Top Down, Crossover, Raglan Ballet Shrug with cable band



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the Crossover Ballet Shrug I posted some pictures of under 'pictures'.

It has not been test knitted, so if you decide to make it, please let me know if you find errors.

Thank you

Leanna x


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern, I cannot wait to start on it!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. It is adorable.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

This little sweater is so pretty! Thank you.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Awwww!! Thank you everyone. Good luck to anyone who attempts it.

Leanna x


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so cute, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty!Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## catherinesm (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern! It is adorable. Will let you know if I find any mistakes in the pattern so you can make corrections. Again Thank you for a lovely design.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't wait to start it, Thanks so much :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you, it is pretty, and I love the Cable Edging :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Adorable! May have to try making one my granddaughter starts ballet in the fall


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, its lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I made it to fit 3 sizes 18-24m, 3, and 4. However, if you wanted to make it bigger, you could use worsted weight yarn and bigger needles.

Leanna x


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have made a couple of these and often have a droop at the front. Your pattern with the cable down the edge will keep it in shape. It's a lovely pattern and you are very kind to share it with us!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Leanna,
Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern. You must be getting excited departing on your trip tomorrow. Have a really great time and send us some pic's when you get back.
Hugs Helen x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Hi Leanna,
> Thank you so much for the beautiful pattern. You must be getting excited departing on your trip tomorrow. Have a really great time and send us some pic's when you get back.
> Hugs Helen x


Thank you Helen. Take care.

Hugs Leanna x


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely! I particularly love the cable edging. Definitely on my to-do list


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so lovely, BUT I find the garter stitch on the top of the sleeves somewhat unusual.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have a little friend I can make this for.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> That is so lovely, BUT I find the garter stitch on the top of the sleeves somewhat unusual.


I explained when I posted just the pictures about this. I'm a novice and when I first started out, I had no idea how to do the cable around the neck, (I've since worked it out), so because it's top down I felt I needed to put garter stitch around.

I think it spoils it but be assured, I have omitted it from the written pattern. Hope this clears it up for you.

Leanna x


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

leannab said:


> I explained when I posted just the pictures about this. I'm a novice and when I first started out, I had no idea how to do the cable around the neck, (I've since worked it out), so because it's top down I felt I needed to put garter stitch around.
> 
> I think it spoils it but be assured, I have omitted it from the written pattern. Hope this clears it up for you.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you for the explanation, I think it looks great - just wondered about the garter stitch on the top - I think it is a "special" feature.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable. The cable edges are the best. Thank you for sharing. Will save in my gift file.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

How cute!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone foe encouragement and comments.

I've just posted a couple of pics of her wearing it.

Leanna x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you!


leannab said:


> Here is the pattern for the Crossover Ballet Shrug I posted some pictures of under 'pictures'.
> 
> It has not been test knitted, so if you decide to make it, please let me know if you find errors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Your ballet shrug is adorable. Thank you for the pattern. My granddaughter does Dance Without Limits (it is for children with special needs) and I can't wait to make it for her. Again, thank you!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks you. It is a really sweet pattern.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Leanna, this is just lovely. You have done a great job of designing and knitting it - I especially like the cable borders. Thanks for sharing your design.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweet sweater! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice looking sweater.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> Leanna, this is just lovely. You have done a great job of designing and knitting it - I especially like the cable borders. Thanks for sharing your design.


My pleasure everyone. I'm not a designer so bear with me and please report any mistakes. With 4 little Granddaughters 3 and under, there may be a need for more of these.

Necessity is the mother of invention.

Leanna x


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Who made this one???? It is adorable and looks perfect..... Did they find any errors? 

Of course, i am not gifted enough to even think of writing or making a pattern for something as simple as a dishcloth, but how is it that I see a perfect picture of an item and it has not been tested when i am seeing what looks perfect before my eyes????

Anyone else puzzled as I am out there????? 
Thank you for making me feel better... Jane


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Who made this one???? It is adorable and looks perfect..... Did they find any errors?
> 
> Of course, i am not gifted enough to even think of writing or making a pattern for something as simple as a dishcloth, but how is it that I see a perfect picture of an item and it has not been tested when i am seeing what looks perfect before my eyes????
> 
> ...


Will answer this as Leanna has left for her holiday today.
Leanna knitted this one when she designed it. She means that no other person has test knitted it, to make sure there are no errors in the pattern.
Cheers Helen


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks so beautiful and perfect to me, I cannot imagine any errors.... thank you for taking the time to reply!!!!!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> It looks so beautiful and perfect to me, I cannot imagine any errors.... thank you for taking the time to reply!!!!!


You are welcome


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..Thank you for the pattern..


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for this lovely pattern! I have put this in my "grand baby" file&#128522;


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Simply, stunning, even more so when I read your background/comments and learn this "original " is the first of your "design line." Anyone with your talent needs to continue to create and sell patterns to the rest of us. Thank you for your generosity in sharing such a beautiful garment with KP members.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Holly E said:


> Simply, stunning, even more so when I read your background/comments and learn this "original " is the first of your "design line." Anyone with your talent needs to continue to create and sell patterns to the rest of us. Thank you for your generosity in sharing such a beautiful garment with KP members.


Thank you so much. As I said before, my Granddaughter needed one of these and I particularly like the way the raglans look with 'top down' knitting and I saw a cable border on another garment and just thought I would experiment. I couldn't find a pattern with exactly what I wanted.

Have also designed a basic, top down raglan jacket for boys sizes 2-12, still in the testing process but here is the link from KP:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-347030-1.html

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Will answer this as Leanna has left for her holiday today.
> Leanna knitted this one when she designed it. She means that no other person has test knitted it, to make sure there are no errors in the pattern.
> Cheers Helen


Helen, thank you so much for being such a wonderful friend and stepping in to answer the questions.

Leave home at 3.55am tomorrow morning, flying to Cairns, then on to Tokyo. I will still have plenty of internet access whilst on board the ship so will do my best to keep up with everything.

Thank you again, you're a gem.

Leanna x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

leannab said:


> Helen, thank you so much for being such a wonderful friend and stepping in to answer the questions.
> 
> Leave home at 3.55am tomorrow morning, flying to Cairns, then on to Tokyo. I will still have plenty of internet access whilst on board the ship so will do my best to keep up with everything.
> 
> ...


Hi Leanna,
I knew you were leaving on Thursday, whoops another week with a day missing. Have a great time.
Hugs Helen


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely cardigan. I have downloaded the pattern. Reading the pattern for the 3 year size , I am having difficulty with the second row. The last part reads p1 C4B, purl to last 6 stitches, k1. I only have 6 stitches. I also have only 3 markers placed.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

It's adorable!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Lorraineh said:


> Lovely cardigan. I have downloaded the pattern. Reading the pattern for the 3 year size , I am having difficulty with the second row. The last part reads p1 C4B, purl to last 6 stitches, k1. I only have 6 stitches. I also have only 3 markers placed.


Looks like you've picked up my first mistake.

I'm not at home just now (in Japan) but I think it should read:

2.	RS, p1, C4F, p1, k1fb, PM, k1fb, k6(8, 10), k1fb, PM, k1fb, k10(13, 16), k1fb,PM, k1fb, k6(8, 10) k1fb, PM, p1, C4B, p1

Does that make sense now, I've put in the 4th marker. Goodness knows what scribble I read from my notes.

I'm so sorry, as I said before, it hasn't been tested.

Leanna x


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: beautiful.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern and replying so promptly to my question. I have started knitting and will post a picture when it is completed . Many thanks.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Lorraineh said:


> Thank you for the lovely pattern and replying so promptly to my question. I have started knitting and will post a picture when it is completed . Many thanks.


Great! Did you get the revised download (within this post)?

Look forward to seeing it.

Leanna x (Cruising somewhere off the coast of Japan)


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for editing your pattern.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

thank you, it's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is such a pretty pattern. Thank you.


----------



## lsometimesl (Mar 22, 2016)

thank you. lovely pattern&#9829;


----------



## divinevelvet (Sep 18, 2014)

cute


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------

